
Does Life End at 35? - Red_Tarsius
https://web.archive.org/web/20131101195131/http://kzhu.net/does-life-end-at-35.html
======
krapp
Posting this from somewhere other than beyond the grave, so no.

------
mildbow
Life? Of course not. But maybe your dreams _seem_ farther away or less
realistic.

After 35 you've probably got a kid or two, a mortgage and all that comes with
it. You definitely don't have as much potential time to put towards whatever.
I don't care how much better you think you got at time management in response
to increased demands on it, but you can't argue that you just have less of it
day to day.

------
suprjami
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6640430)

------
misiogames
No.(source: I'm 37)

~~~
gavazzy
But does life end at 38?

~~~
krapp
Still no.

~~~
wwweston
Anecdotal: seems to continue even after turning 40.

I'm making plans to test out how far this goes, will try to report back.

------
M8
Do startups go bust? Not unicorns.

Does life end at 35? Not for this specific accomplished scientist.

------
hahamrfunnyguy
tldr: Nope, it's just getting going!

------
masters3d
This is great. Thanks for sharing.

------
fit2rule
Life doesn't end until death occurs. Keep that in mind, kids.

------
mux23
fuuuuuck off. (age 39)

~~~
readme
you should read the article before you post

